
Open Letter to SF Mayor Ed Lee and Greg Suhr - the_mitsuhiko
http://justink.svbtle.com/open-letter-to-mayor-ed-lee-and-greg-suhr-police-chief
======
mwnz
Idiots like the author give tech workers a bad name. The move reeks of a
publicity stunt, and the appropriate response would be for the industry to
reject whatever startup he is fronting.

